# Roatan



## t_mclellan (Sep 9, 2010)

I was in Roatan last week & have just started organizing my photos.
Here are a few.






















I will get others in the Photo bucket file as I have time.
http://s184.photobucket.com/home/coonass1951/allalbums


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow! That bird is beautiful.


----------



## t_mclellan (Sep 9, 2010)

It was an absolute monster!
2.5" long!


----------



## terryo (Sep 9, 2010)

Wonderful pictures.........I love seeing all these pictures, cause I know I'll never get to go .....anywhere. Sigh.....


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 9, 2010)

Holly Smoke. They are incredible creatures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missy (Sep 10, 2010)

Love your pics. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2010)

So what were you there for? Fun or something more?


----------



## t_mclellan (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't tell anyone, but it was the first actual vacation I have ever taken!
I've been many places, but always was working most of the time.
This time, No phone or computer. Just my wife & a camera!

I even got 7 or 9 photos of US! Well 2 or 3 of us & 5 or 6 of her & a couple of me.
Not bad since I took around 400!




That's us on the left!



















Jacqui said:


> So what were you there for? Fun or something more?


----------



## jackrat (Sep 10, 2010)

Tom,you got that Ernest Hemingway look going ,riding the horse.LOL


----------



## t_mclellan (Sep 11, 2010)

Euclid, Archimedes, Socrates, Hemingway, Me.
It's a BEARD THING!


----------



## Isa (Sep 15, 2010)

Very nice pics with such beautiful reptiles  and I love the colors of the cute little black bird. Thanks for sharing!


----------

